# #4 vic double long springs



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone used these for beaver trapping? I'm sure they would work fine on a drowner line. What is their jaw spread? Does $12 a trap seem fair on used? Smitty, what do you think? :-?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

That is my foavorite beaver trap next to a #3 Bridger coil.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

What about the price?


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

$12 is an "average" price, make sure the springs are strong. Wyogoose knows the #3 Bridger has a larger jawspread than a #4 Vic dls.

Here's one I just modified for myself. I's a #4 Vc, I put #3 Bridger offset jaws in it, 1/4" outside laminated them, baseplated the trap, added a PIT pan. Machine chain, CrunchProofswivels & a J C Conner shock Spring on the bottom.

Now has a 7" outside jawspread.

Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice looking mod there smitty! Now what to do.... :-?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

#4 vic is a nice beaver trap but i dont use them much any more since i tried the mb 750s but i still use hem some never heard of offset jaws for beaver though


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not a big beaver trapper, I clean-out a few here & there while running my waterlines. Once & awhile someone wants some gone because of tree damage.

I know some guys use offsets, but I also know a beaver has a tapered foot.....so I'm with you, it don't seem right to me either.

I use #5 Bridger longs.....a beaver puts a foot in it.....he's mine!! :wink:

Smitty

Oh, I actually build the trap in the pic for a coyote trap.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

For footholds I like the Bridger #5's, both long and coil!


----------

